# best all time carp bait!!!



## wvsportsmanjunior

2 words .......wheatie balls!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

sweet corn


----------



## leckig

now how do you do these famous wheatie balls? Just wet them and roll or what? Do they come in different flavours?


----------



## gotme1

Add some strawberry jam to the wheaties that always worked for me when carping..


----------



## muskieseeker

We always mixed with strawberry jello or vanilla


----------



## wvsportsmanjunior

leckig said:


> now how do you do these famous wheatie balls? Just wet them and roll or what? Do they come in different flavours?


what worked best for me, is mix them into a ball with cherry cool aid with lots of sugar in it.work it into what ever size ball you need, I put mine in one of those ziplock bowls. whe you're ready to bait up .....tear off a small piece, ball it up, and put it on your treble hook. It's impossible for it to come off, because it is some sticky stuff. that's what i like about it. 

keep the bail open!!


----------



## TimJC

I understand that some people may not care for carp the way that I and some others do, but treble hooks aren't carp friendly. They can effectly hook the fish's mouth closed, and if you experience a breakoff the fish will likely die.

I, too, used trebles years ago, but I then found some single hooks with a spring that I liked better. Now I don't even use those, and I don't use dough much anymore. My go to baits of choice are sweet corn or maize. A close third would be boilies, which are tough doughballs. Unless I am float fishing, I always use a hair rig for my bait. It's a bit more time consuming than putting the bait on the hook, but I like the presentation better and I am more confident that sweet corn won't fall off.


----------



## leckig

yeah, I would not use treble hook, I dont want to bleed the poor fish to death trying to get the treble out. I have noticed that carp bleeds very easily, maybe because the have very "meety" mouth. I have never seen bass bleeding but carp is very fragile. 

Thanks for the recipe! I will give it a try sometimes. 

Tim: I think you fish for carp way more then I do. I am glad that my PB common is "only" about 5 lb smaller


----------



## fratfish

these may be stupid questions but i'll accept stupid answers if they are, first what is a hair rig, and second i would love to catch a carp, but not sure where i'll have my best luck doing so, not looking for exact locations, just general features of carp filled areas


----------



## fishdealer04

Wheatie balls are great. They are good for catfish as well.

For Carp I do Wheaties and Straberry Jam like someone said

Catfish: Wheaties, Ground Beef, Garlic Powder or Wheaties, Groudnd Beef, and Limbuerger Cheese.

All I do now though is pretty much bowfish for carp though anymore.


----------



## Whaler

I used to catch a lot of carp on wheaties. They are easy to use and stay on a hook a long time. Very easy to prepare. Just pour some wheaties in a rag soak them in the lake water while crushing them up, wring them out and there you have it, Wheaty balls. You can add flavoring too if you care to but I always did good just using them plain.


----------



## TimJC

fratfish said:


> these may be stupid questions but i'll accept stupid answers if they are, first what is a hair rig, and second i would love to catch a carp, but not sure where i'll have my best luck doing so, not looking for exact locations, just general features of carp filled areas


I'll take some picrtures of the rigs tomorrow. Ak (crappielooker) and I will be fishing at Pine Hill Lakes, a City of Mason Park. If you live in southwest Ohio feel free to stop by.


----------



## leckig

fratfish said:


> these may be stupid questions but i'll accept stupid answers if they are, first what is a hair rig, and second i would love to catch a carp, but not sure where i'll have my best luck doing so, not looking for exact locations, just general features of carp filled areas


if you live in Columbus i can take you to Scioto when the water is lower then now. I catch at least one car each time I go there, hair rig or not.


----------



## Pigsticker

Wheaties are OK but to me the dough isn't tough enough. So I used Ry-Krisp crackers instead with some vanilla extract. Ry-Krisp are those stone ground crackers that become very, very tough after setting for a minute or two. You can actually bounce them on the ground after awhile, no kidding.


----------



## TimJC

fratfish said:


> these may be stupid questions but i'll accept stupid answers if they are, first what is a hair rig, and second i would love to catch a carp, but not sure where i'll have my best luck doing so, not looking for exact locations, just general features of carp filled areas


Here is a thread I created about the hair rig.

Carp like the same types of features that other fish do, but they can be found in shallower areas in the warmer days of spring and fall, and at night in heat of summer. Fishing the top or bottom of droppoffs, near structure, and old roadbeds can be productive.


----------

